# Pictures of Suckers and Carp



## T.J. (Mar 1, 2009)

these are cool to get to.


----------



## Carpman (Mar 30, 2007)

A few Mirror Carp


----------



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

No picture, but my better half spent 40 minutes wooping one on the
upper huron river on her wimpy bluegill rod that had hit a waxy
while fishing for gills.
Biggest one either of has ever caught.
Measured a little over 37 inches and was very fat.
Not sure of the weight but I'm sure it was over 20.

That sucker had some Huge *Lips!*
.......


----------



## fishinthed (Nov 7, 2007)

Cool pics, keep 'em coming!

Some pretty good photo editing there, Kev.


----------



## fishenrg (Jan 9, 2008)

STEINFISHSKI said:


> Here are a couple big Muskegon carp


Craziest carp I've ever seen. :lol:

Lots of great fish on this thread, thanks for sharing! I may have to go for some this year myself.


----------



## Dave Ash (May 3, 2006)

The catch











The Release


----------



## tbbassdaddy (Apr 21, 2006)

Carpman - you look at those fish with LUST in your eyes!!! :lol:
tb


----------



## Dave Ash (May 3, 2006)

Those are the G rated ones too


----------



## RyGuy525 (Mar 17, 2005)

unless you are an avid carp angler i know you wont really understand just how special this is but..... Me and a buddy braved the wind and rain today and i finally caught my first mirror!!!! 












WOOOWHOOO!!!!


----------



## Dave Ash (May 3, 2006)

Nice ry,
I have everything ready to go but I just have not made it out due to work.
I will for sure be down saturday morning to get some pre fishing in.


----------



## Frogfish101 (Apr 5, 2007)

Nice Ryan! I've been itching to get out for some carp but i just havent had the time...


----------



## thekoch (Jul 25, 2008)

pictureid=8322&albumid=192&dl=1239745070&thumb

Here is One I got on Sunday and it was 27'' long out of the black river.


----------



## thekoch (Jul 25, 2008)

thekoch said:


> pictureid=8322&albumid=192&dl=1239745070&thumb
> 
> Here is One I got on Sunday and it was 27'' long out of the black river.


 
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/picture.php?


----------

